# Info needed about Tacens Supero 500w PSU



## saz (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Recently last week I got my new rig from SMC, I was looking for Corsair cx 400w or vx 450. But it was not available at the store and when I asked for FSP Saga II 500w they gave me Tacens Supero 500w. 

Are these two PSU same? If not, then is Tacens Supero 500w good enough to support my following config:

AMD Phenom II X4 955
Gigabyte 880G-UD3H
Corsair 2*2GB 1333Mhz 
Cooler Master 430
Sapphire HD 5770 <---Planning this to buy next month.

While searching for the review online I could only get one such link and it suggest its a decent PSU:
MODPC.com - Reviews - Fuentes - REVIEW: Tacens Supero 500W [2007-07-02]


Thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2011)

You are a great guy then. 
YOU COULD UNDERSTAND THAT LANGUAGE.
  

But how much did it cost???


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

saz said:


> Are these two PSU same? If not, then is Tacens Supero 500w good enough to support my following config:



A quick Google tells that the OEM for Tacens Supero is FSP Epsilon.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> You are a great guy then.
> YOU COULD UNDERSTAND THAT LANGUAGE.
> 
> 
> But how much did it cost???



there is a thing introduced by google - google translate


----------



## saz (Mar 29, 2011)

^ yeah, that was the only way I could read that 
@saswat23- It cost me 2.5k


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500w or Tacens Supero 500w. 
Which one is better..??
From reviews i got to know that FSP SAGAII 500W can deliver upto 550W at peak. 
What about Tacens Supero..?? What its peak power..??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, my friend has purchased the TAcen Supro 600W which is a really great PSU. Both the 500 and 600W come with modular design, 80+ bronze certification and dual 12V rail. I posted review links in PC buying guide April 2011 thread. Check it over there. the 600W can provide 504W to the 12V rail, enough for HD 6870 or GTX 460 multi-gpu setup.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 15, 2011)

WOw seems this really is a great PSU . I was also being offered to get this PSU , most shops were saying CX400 not available, but i had never heard of it before  But now i know . Should i recommend it to people who are looking to buy GTX460 then ?? The pricing is quite good , most people frown when i tell them to buy a 4k PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2011)

One thing, the PSU is having only 2 Yrs of warranty.


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 18, 2011)

Tacen Supero does not have 80+ Bronze certification. Only 2 of their models namely Valeo III 500W and 600W are certified.


Ecos Plug Load Solutions


----------



## saz (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Planning to buy HD6850 by end of this month, can my Tacens Supero 500W handle it with ease? No plans to OC in near future.

Thanks!


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 19, 2011)

Sure it will. No probs even with OC. It is a good PSU but it is not officially 80+ Bronze certified as it claims in its site.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

It can handle even a HD 6950 2 GB easily. Even if it is not a 80+ bronze, it is still a normal 80+ certified which is actually great when compared to its price.


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^ Tacens Supero 500W is not a 80+ certified PSU. But you will have no problem with your upgrade.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

May I know from where you are getting the info?


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> May I know from where you are getting the info?




From here.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2011)

It isn't safe to run a 6900 or 560 series card with this PSU.

I wouldn't risk a 6800 or 460 series card either on it.

IMO Go for Coolermaster RealPower 600 watts or more.

Few grands can make the difference btw you losing the entire 50k your spent on your rig and also to maintain peace of mind.

Go for a good 4-5k+ PSU if you want to run a 6800 series or 460 series card. For a 6900 or 560 series rig I suggest at least 700 watts from a safe brand.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

akshayt said:


> For a 6900 or 560 series rig I suggest at least *700 watts* from a safe brand.


700w is an overkill for a system with HD 6950/GTX 560 Ti. Corsair VX550/Seasonic S12II 520w will run it completely fine. [link]

If you have other plans, then 700w is fine.



ssengupta said:


> From here.


OEM is FSP Epsilon like I mentioned above which is reliable.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Tacens Supero 500w should handle GTX560 with ease...


----------

